# Any experience with Orbea forks (fcm and sl)



## Rille76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,
I have a 2004 model Orbea Liege with an FCM fork.
I've notices that is vibrates quite heave when coming down hills and braking.
Today I went to my dealer (again), and it turned out that the carbon fibre in the fork is coming apart. Result: dont cycle another meter with this fork.....

However I am lucky, I have 2 years warranty on the fork.
My question is, should I still continue using the Orbea FCM fork or get another one?
Anyone else with experience?
What about the Orbea SL fork?


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Rille76 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2004 model Orbea Liege with an FCM fork.
> I've notices that is vibrates quite heave when coming down hills and braking.
> Today I went to my dealer (again), and it turned out that the carbon fibre in the fork is coming apart. Result: dont cycle another meter with this fork.....
> ...


I believe both forks have undergone change since 04. I know that I've talked to about 20 bike racers on Orbeas, and they ALL have great things to say about the tracking of the bikes.

Have your local dealer call orbea, and I'm SURE they'll take care of you. They're actually known for their customer service.


----------

